
Apps can measure distance to nearby WiFi access points to determine position - jonbaer
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/03/07/android-p-feature-spotlight-apps-can-measure-distance-nearby-wifi-access-points-determine-position/
======
gok
...on Android P

